
This Ex-NSA Hacker Is Building an AI to Find Hate Symbols on Twitter - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/9knqv5/this-ex-nsa-hacker-is-building-an-ai-to-find-hate-symbols-on-twitter?__twitter_impression=true
======
itaris
I would be concerned that this tool would also flag users who oppose these
groups. What if someone posts a picture of a man holding a Nazi flag with the
intention on identifying/calling out the person, and is then banned?

